# Hechtangeln mit meinen Jungen in den Niederlanden



## LIFEKID (30. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

 ich möchte am Wochenende mit meinem Jungen in den Niederlanden nach Hecht angeln.

 Wir kommen von Göttingen und wollen einen vielleicht auch zwei Tage bleiben. 

 Ich habe ein wenig gesucht und bin jetzt verunsichert wo mein 6jähriger mit Kunstköder und/oder Köderfisch angeln darf?

 Brauchen wir die Sport vis Akte oder darf man in Poldern ohne Schein angeln.

 Und wie ist es mit Catch und Release. Mein Händler meinte es dürfte jetzt ein Hecht pro Tag entnommen werden. Ansonsten wollen wir ohnehin nicht mehr als einen Fisch mitnehmen. Ein Zander darf es auch gern sein, aber grundsätzlich wollen wir Hecht angeln.

 Bzgl. Unterkunft wäre ich auch für Tips dankbar. Auch was es kosten darf. Kenne die Preise in NL gar nicht. Absolute Prämiere, aber es soll nicht Campen sein.

 Grüße
 LIFEKID


----------



## Daserge (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hechtangeln mit meinen Jungen in den Niederlanden*

Also als Tip www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de dort findest du alles bezüglich Bestimmungen.

Das unterscheidet sich nämlich regional. Es gibt Regionen da darf man keinen Hecht entnehmen und wiederrum welche wo einer erlaubt ist. Die Strafen bei Verletzung können erheblich sein.

Also bitte gut informieren.

Einen Vispass benötigst du definitiv auch in den Poldern, wie es bei Kindern aussieht weiss ich nicht steht aber bestimmt auf der oben genannten Seite.

Viel Spass und Petri


----------



## LIFEKID (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hechtangeln mit meinen Jungen in den Niederlanden*

Vielen Dank für den Link

 Ich brauche also den VISpas für uns.
 Und wenn ich es richtig lese trete ich in einen örtlichen Verein in den Niederlande ein.

 Klappt dass an einem Samstag einfach so? Hat da jemand Erfahrungen?

 Und hat noch jemand einen Tipp für mich für eine Region mit Zander und Hecht? Und wo man auch einen davon mitnehmen darf?!

 Grüße
 LIFEKID


----------



## ayron (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hechtangeln mit meinen Jungen in den Niederlanden*

Bei uns in der Region kannst du bei deinem Angelgerätehändler alles beantragen d.h. du trittst ein bzw.bezahlst den Verein hier in DE und bekommst den Vispas.
Ob sofort oder mit Bearbeitungszeit kann ich nicht sagen....


----------



## Ulli3D (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hechtangeln mit meinen Jungen in den Niederlanden*

Normalerweise bekommst Du erstmal einen vorläufigen Fispas, das ist quasi ein Teil des Anmeldeschreibens, der Vorläufige ist dann 4 Wochen gültig. Wenn dann die Anmeldung zusätzlich noch abgeschickt wird, dann erhältst Du in 2 oder 3 Wochen den "richtigen" Fispas.

Dein Sohnemann bekommt einen Jugendfispas. Genaue Infos und immer aktuell erhälst Du auch in Deutsch hier.


----------



## LIFEKID (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hechtangeln mit meinen Jungen in den Niederlanden*

Hab mich jetzt dafür entschieden in Meppen eine FeWo zu nehmen und dann rüber zu fahren.
 Wenn ich richtig recherchiert habe kann ich in den Angelladen bei Meppen den Vispas beantragen und erhalte den vorläufigen sofort.
 Und wenn ich den Rest auch richtig gelesen habe brauche ich für meinen Jungen keinen "extra" pas da er mit mir zusammen angelt. Aber ich werde dass noch mal vor Ort klären.
 Ansonsten werden wir einfach Tageskarten für die Meppener Umgebung nehmen ;-)

 Danke für die Links und Hinweise.


----------



## LIFEKID (1. November 2014)

*AW: Hechtangeln mit meinen Jungen in den Niederlanden*

Hi, weder in Meppen und auch nicht in Bawinkel kann man einen Vispas erhalten.
Ich dann einfach los nach Emmen und habe dort bei hengelsportemmen.nl sofort einen Vispas erhalten. Also den vorläufigen und mein Junge darf auch angeln solange er mit mir unterwegs ist.
Der Schein kostete 34€.
Dafür darf man halt auch angeln wo man will.
Nach Aussage des Händlers ist Entnahme von zwei Hechten oder Zander, also irgendwie zwei Raubfische pro erlaubt.
Die Schonmaße sind allerdings sehr gering. Hecht darf ab 45cm entnommen werden. Man stelle sich das in Deutschland vor....

Heute haben wir erstmal Köderfische gestippt und dann wurde es auch schon dunkel.

Morgen geht es dann los auf Hecht und Zander.
Junior mit der Spinnrute und ich setz mich mit KöFi daneben


----------



## nordbeck (3. November 2014)

*AW: Hechtangeln mit meinen Jungen in den Niederlanden*

Schau mal in den Papieren nach was betreffende Gewässer betrifft. In emmen darf man definitiv keine Fische entnehmen...


----------



## Haesel (3. November 2014)

*AW: Hechtangeln mit meinen Jungen in den Niederlanden*

Wie alt ist dein Junior, das gilt nur für Kinder unter 14 Jahren ?


----------



## LIFEKID (5. November 2014)

*AW: Hechtangeln mit meinen Jungen in den Niederlanden*

Direkt in Emmen hatten wir auch nicht gefischt, sondern den Oranjekanal rauf.
 Es gab auch diverse Hechte, nur Zander hatten wir keinen am Band.
 Aber schöne Gegend und kommendes Jahr werde ich noch mal den Vispas holen. Dann aber gezielter in den Städten und nicht nur am Kanal.

 Mein Junge ist sechs und brauchte daher keinen Vispas. Das Alter stand aber schon in einem der vorangegangenen Postings.

 Grüße
 LIFEKID


----------

